
Broken link finder – Free and quick tool - coffeemata
http://www.seospike.com/broken-links-finder
======
xf00ba7
Umm, can't you just use wget in spider mode? As in:

wget --spider --force-html -r <url goes here>

Seems that's much faster, easier? Could be missing something. Will this tool
help me fix my broken links too??

